# I need a (Floridian) vacation!!



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 10, 2012)

My husband (who LOVES working) approached me the other day about NEEDING a vacation. We run our own business and work about 60+ hours a week. Have not had a vacation in 5 years...and that probably doesn't even count because our dog broke his leg!!! We're very tight for cash, but I've realized we may go crazy if we don't get a break soon! 

I really want to head to Florida in early March (think warm)... perhaps explore the everglades? Perhaps some orchid related activities?? We're not the resort type anyway. 

We've found relatively affordable flights, but are looking for suggestions on CHEAP accommodations & activities. I've searched the usual travel discount sites, and its all too touristy for us. So, I am hoping some locals or travel aficionados can give some good advice! 

...we really do need a vacation.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 10, 2012)

be careful of your timing....you may not want to hit florida during spring break..but when i lived there, driving around was my favorite thing to do, especially along the gulf side...you can drive into the everglades (and i believe there are hikes at the state park entrance. of course beaches (especially the gulf coast beaches). i remember there being an orchid conservatory in Orlando..oh and driving to key west is pretty interesting..and for cheap accomodations, check out Hostelworld.com...very convenient way to reserve rooms and beds (not just hostels)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 10, 2012)

We've looked into and have highly considered camping...
then I came across this 
"venomous snakes, scorpions and spiders are active year round. Inspect your shoes and sleeping bags or bedding before use and always carry a flashlight at night." 

I was ok until I got to Scorpions...in my shoe!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 10, 2012)

well there are tons of scorpions, snakes tarantulas and such in new mexico where my mother/stepfather live, but right now in winter there are no critters to be seen. cold weather does have it's advantages! 

actually there is a ton to see and do around new mexico/arizona; I could give you a list of things, and right now is the time to see the grand canyon as winter rates are mightily cheaper. flights from newark to phoenix are only $144 one way for right flight, and from canada to there might also be inexpensive. continental and united airlines fly to that area quite a bit. (soon i'll have pictures to post)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 11, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> well there are tons of scorpions, snakes tarantulas and such in new mexico where my mother/stepfather live, but right now in winter there are no critters to be seen. cold weather does have it's advantages!
> 
> actually there is a ton to see and do around new mexico/arizona; I could give you a list of things, and right now is the time to see the grand canyon as winter rates are mightily cheaper. flights from newark to phoenix are only $144 one way for right flight, and from canada to there might also be inexpensive. continental and united airlines fly to that area quite a bit. (soon i'll have pictures to post)



We'll look into this too! 
But I am trusting you on the "NO TARANTULAS" bit...I am arachnophobic and this would NOT go over well.


----------



## Clark (Jan 11, 2012)

A little bird told me, the Alligator Farm redefines avian photography during the nesting season. May? I believe this close to Orlando. 

Chrissy has done considerable legwork on inexpensive trips.
She is off tomorrow...


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> We'll look into this too!
> But I am trusting you on the "NO TARANTULAS" bit...I am arachnophobic and this would NOT go over well.



 they are only out when it gets hot, and it's definitely not that, now. just getting into the 50's and 60's, though will get warmer soon. (I was told that they start showing up around May)


----------



## gonewild (Jan 11, 2012)

You might have trouble finding camping spaces unless you make reservations ahead of time. Don't worry about insects, the travel books just need stuff to write about.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 11, 2012)

Camping along rivers north of Orlando and there are springs that are good for snorkeling


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2012)

_"Mama, I'm freezin' (mama, I'm freezin'), I wanna go to the su-un (to the sun)

These icy winter breezes (winter breezes) are chillin' all my fun (all my fun)


I'm headin' for Key-ey-ey West, the key to happine-ess 
(I'm on the run, gonna have some fun)"_


Read more: VILLAGE PEOPLE - KEY WEST LYRICS


----------



## Clark (Jan 13, 2012)

Tried typing a bunch of stuff here, but have been logged out automatically before I finish.
Pm me and let me know what email to use.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2012)

I hate that!


----------



## Clark (Jan 13, 2012)

hehehe
I thought it was me:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2012)

No, the site times out pretty quickly!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 13, 2012)

Clark said:


> hehehe
> I thought it was me:rollhappy:


It's happened to me several times! I have to learn to copy my post before I hit "submit reply" -- if it is more than a few words.


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> It's happened to me several times! I have to learn to copy my post before I hit "submit reply" -- if it is more than a few words.



This is pretty common for my posts too, but I found the post will be added automatically after I log back in.


----------



## Clark (Jan 14, 2012)

Lake Trafford airboat ride, hopefully Fred will be driver/ guide. I could do this 5times a week.
Audubon's Corkscrew is right next to it. Do corkscrew first thing in morning, the light is wrong for pics early at the lake.
Sannibel/Ding Darling- closed Friday, avoid weekend, be first in line/target outgoing tide.
Cape Coral- is a must for Burrowing owls- use google search when you get there. Got differant results at home.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2012)

Rick said:


> This is pretty common for my posts too, but I found the post will be added automatically after I log back in.



That has never happened to me!:sob:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I think the forum needs a vacation too!


----------



## Clark (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't know they few nonstop.

http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/01/22/2594227_p3/florida-winters-are-prime-time.html


----------



## Clark (Jan 31, 2012)

http://gatorland.com/blogs/gatorlandfamily/2012/01/02/it’s-baaaack/
my bad, I said Alligator Farm on the other page.
Sorry.


----------

